# Morgan Marine Skimmer 16?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Since they're right around the corner, next to the ramp at SR 100 and the ICW,
I may have to go see if I can get a test ride. I wonder if that 5 inch draft
at rest is empty or with 2 adults on board. I like test rides...a lot.


Reading through the specs and viewing the website pics
it looks that 5" draft is empty. Which means that for a 600 lb
weight of the empty boat and a 5 inch draft, she displaces
8/10th's of an inch for each 100 lbs of load. add 350 lbs of
people and gear, she'll be pushing 8 inches of draft when poling.
I need to get shallower than that. Heck, where I was at yesterday,
three inches of draft was too much at times. I like my tunnel vent
solution better, no through hull fittings or pvc pipes.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

think i saw one at a suzuki dealership south of daytona 6-8 months ago and liked the layout. this isnt the first time i have seen this boat though, someone else built them years ago using the same molds if i'm not mistaken???


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

You might want to look at some of the Texas boats there are quite a few boats like that made here on the gulf coast most are called scooters. Here's a few http://www.transportboats.com/, http://www.flatscat.com/specifications.htm, http://www.shallowsportboats.com/models.htm.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

wasnt there someone who posted about a boat similar to this a few days ago but it was a 15 footer???


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

no wasnt you but that pic did come up in the post. it was about a 15 footer on a used boat site if my memory seves me correct. that particular boat got bad press about the stress cracking


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a Shallow Sport below...










Original thread: Eagle Skimmer
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1236898934


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

I looked at some of those boats at the boat show in Houston before and I'm not a big fan of standing on top of a boat, more less on top of a gas tank on top of a boat like some are and running the thing, especially in 2" of water at 30mph.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I really hate those Texas Boats. Any Slightly V bowed skiff is better IMO. We where going to test ride a Morgan but they sold the Demo boat to the Demo participants the same day they rode it. 

I'm never fishing water or poling in under a foot. I just need to run and be able to accidently come up on a oyster bar or sandbar once in a while...my boat now starts over-reving in about 12 inches.

They also claimed that the 18" will run shallower than 3" because of the surface area on the bottom and added HP. The first 18' is still being finalized to my knowlege.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

> I really hate those flat bottomed Texas Boats. Any Slight V tunnel skiff is better IMO..for me at least. We where going to test ride a Morgan but they sold the Demo boat to the Demo participants the same day they rode it....If you go to MorganMarineProducts.net the people got that yellow one sitting in the water with 50hp yamaha for $8,000 i believe.
> 
> I'm literally never fishing water or poling in under a foot. I hardly sight fish, I need a snook boat. I just need to run through skinny sections and be able to accidently come up on a oyster bar or sandbar once in a while...my boat now starts over-reving in about 12 inches.
> 
> They also claimed that the 18" will run shallower than 3" because of the surface area on the bottom and added HP. The first 18' is still being finalized to my knowlege.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Be a fun boat for running Lake Ingrahm at ENP
or any of the passes through the mud banks out front.

If you get one, I expect lots of pics...


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I take pics of my little 13'noe too much, if my friend and I pick one of these up i'll have a photoshoot every trip and plenty to post. ;D


----------



## cool-change (Apr 14, 2009)

Greetings fellow shallow water fin-actics, I am new to this forum, but I came across this thread and had to put in my two cents, this boat nothing like the texas scooters that have the tunnel from front to back, that have been around since the 70s. This is a vented tunnel system that solves the problem of cavitation [ rooster tail ] no need for jack plate or trim tabs for this one to run smooth on plane in 3" of water at 30 plus mph, with a 50 hp, while I do not own one yet I am good friends with one of the builders, and have been in the 18' it's sweet. I have not fished every flats boats out there, but I think Jimmy may have built the perfect flats machine, I will post pics and details as soon as they get model ready


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

sweet, sounds like every Demo boat is sold at the Demo. My buddy called and they just sold another demo 18'er he wanted to go test drive last week


----------



## cool-change (Apr 14, 2009)

yea there trying to keep the costs down as much as possible, thats why there not going with a liner mold, but this also adds to weight reduction, and when you see the extra's, stainless rod holders in console and aft, aerated baitwell with courtesy light, ect. you will wonder how is he offering a 16' for 7,000 no power, when the big boys are asking 15,000 for less boat


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Brad... the REAL nice 16's that Diamond Suzuki carried last year where Kevlar built inside like the one in my picture. The bright solid white inside. Do they still make those? All the ones on there website are the Kevlar hulls but when i went to the lot all they had where Gel-Coat composite decks which wasn't that exciting to look at since there ugly in my opinion.


----------



## cool-change (Apr 14, 2009)

choppercity47, He does not have one built with kevlar at present, the reason the one you saw at the suzuki dealer were shiny on the inside was because thats a liner mold, much more fiberglass, and work, he told me he can build that boat no problem but it would cost about 3-4 thousand more, with the economy in the lovely state its in, I think he's just trying to offer an affordable flats boat with some technology that the starship enterprise would be jealous of, and yes his website needs updating, can you even get the pics to come up on it? As soon as the next 18 model is ready I'll let you know, go take a ride in it, I'll make sure you get to ride in it before it's demo'd , and if you still wan't the kevlar liner mold, just order it, and then we'll see if we can get some redfish slime on it ;D


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool good deal, it's my friend and his father who would be purchasing one. They just want a nice hull and trailer and find a motor elsewear but my buddys dad is hesitant, not easy to sell a 140hp 2-smoke right now i guess. They'll be VERY VERY interested if they test it out and lives up to the expectations.

We'd turn into a Snook fishing boat though ; )


----------

